# Slicer sale Cabela's



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

5 hours only sale Saturday morning in store. 












IMG_20170817_185359.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017





Blackstone griddle is going to be $79.00 which is $50.00 off. 17 inch griddle runs on propane bottle. 12,000 BTU
$100 off Traeger[emoji]174[/emoji] Tailgater. Free grill cover. $449.00 that is a regular sale.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

Other sales items. 












IMG_20170817_190555.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017


















IMG_20170817_190545.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017


















IMG_20170817_190442.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

IMG_20170817_191136.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017


















IMG_20170817_191254.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 17, 2017)

Treager Tailgater $100.00 off and free cover. 
Bradley digital smokers are $100.00 off


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been thinking of getting that slicer for $59. It's cheaper than buying a knife.

Anyone have that slicer? I'm sure it's worth getting for that price.

The only thing that concerns me is I would have to drive to the store and be there early enough while supplies last...I would hate to drive over an hour to come home empty handed.  Do you know if that price applies to ordering online?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

Xray said:


> I've been thinking of getting that slicer for $59. It's cheaper than buying a knife.
> 
> Anyone have that slicer? I'm sure it's worth getting for that price.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is I would have to drive to the store and be there early enough while supplies last...I would hate to drive over an hour to come home empty handed.  Do you know if that price applies to ordering online?


Not sure. I doubt it's gonna be online price. Right now online it's $99.00


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Not sure. I doubt it's gonna be online price. Right now online it's $99.00



Yeah, I kinda doubt it will be $59 online too.  Maybe if I get there early enough, I'll get the free beanie :biggrin:


----------



## anglerman (Aug 18, 2017)

Xray said:


> I've been thinking of getting that slicer for $59. It's cheaper than buying a knife.
> 
> Anyone have that slicer? I'm sure it's worth getting for that price.



My mom has a similar slicer that she got from Walmart or something. I've used it a few times and don't care for all the plastic parts along with the pain to clean it. But I'm also use to using a large restaurant grade slicer at times so maybe that's what I'm just use to.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

I do see used slicers for sale off and on. Commercial ones that were like 1k retail New for $200.00


----------



## h8that4u (Aug 18, 2017)

The 17" black stone griddle is $79.99 at the Wal-Marts that I have seen them at.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 18, 2017)

I think you can get a Blackstone for $59.99 if you hunt online [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

